# Suggestions for card slogans...



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

I went to apply at a new gym today (that was empty) and I got embarrassed when I was asked if I had a card.

What slogans do you guys suggest?  I dont want to have something cheesy or common.

I live in Florida, I am NASM certified, I am Italian/Irish...I dont know, just throwing out some things about me that may help.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2007)

Akira: _Making You Less Fat Since 2005_


----------



## kinkery (May 21, 2007)

*Akira:* _The Bigger The Better!_


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

I figured this would get funny.


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

All Killer Iron Regime Advice: AKIRA!!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

AAS Specialist


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I went to apply at a new gym today (that was empty) and I got embarrassed when I was asked if I had a card.


Their asking for a card seems really odd.  Sure, maybe it would be a good idea considering your line of work.  But for them to ask for one (you're applying, they clearly will have all that info on the application materials) is just dumb.

In conclusion, any gym that asks for a card at the time of application is probably filled with a lot of other stupid, nonsensical crap.


----------



## maxpro2 (May 21, 2007)

Akira: Titty inspector


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA:  Making everyone in America's penis a little harder.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

Physical fitness is more than just better health, it's a better _life!_


----------



## maxpro2 (May 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Physical fitness is more than just better health, it's a better _life!_



Way to be serious lol

That's pretty good, I would replace health with looks though


----------



## MCx2 (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA: "Hunting Hogs for over 10 years, now I just train them."


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> AKIRA: "Hunting Hogs for over 10 years, now I just train them."


----------



## Witchblade (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> _I am Italian/Irish._


Put that on your card. Just that.

Everyone knows you can't fuck with Italians and certainly not with the Irish.


Alternatively:






_Once in a lifetime oppertunity... _





*Badass Irish/Italian wants to train YOU!*


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

I'm Irish and Italian, too.  I just thought that it meant I was born drunk.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

Maybe you and Bigdyl can work as kind of a super training team


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Their asking for a card seems really odd.  Sure, maybe it would be a good idea considering your line of work.  But for them to ask for one (you're applying, they clearly will have all that info on the application materials) is just dumb.
> 
> In conclusion, any gym that asks for a card at the time of application is probably filled with a lot of other stupid, nonsensical crap.



The place has a joint ownership.  One wasnt there (the one that I was told to talk to) and the other one was busy with other shit in the back.  So, she wanted a card to call me back.



DOMS said:


> Physical fitness is more than just better health, it's a better life!



  I almost laughed the hardest considering DOMS was being serious.

Thanks though, really.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

As corny as this sounds, "Your dream body is waiting for you".


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I almost laughed the hardest considering DOMS was being serious.
> 
> Thanks though, really.



Well...it was either that or "Put it in the hole!"


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

Akira: The first step towards a better you is the one towards me.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Akira: The first step towards a better you is the one towards me.



Thats pretty good, I think you should use something like this.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2007)

why do you need a slogan?

I find that stuff lame.

Just put your name, what you do (ie title) and your credentials.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Akira: The first step towards a better you is the one towards me.



That IS pretty good actually.  It sounds a bit personal.  I almost thought it was a pick up line at first.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> why do you need a slogan?
> 
> I find that stuff lame.
> 
> Just put your name, what you do (ie title) and your credentials.



Couldnt hurt.


----------



## MCx2 (May 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> why do you need a slogan?
> 
> I find that stuff lame.
> 
> Just put your name, what you do (ie title) and your credentials.


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That IS pretty good actually.  It sounds a bit personal.  I almost thought it was a pick up line at first.





Its just crazy enough to WORK!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2007)

Slogans are nice and all.  Kinda catchy sometimes ... but cash is better.  Name, credentials, and some kind of offer maybe?


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Slogans are nice and all.  Kinda catchy sometimes ... but cash is better.  Name, credentials, and some kind of offer maybe?



I agree.

I think the slogans clutter the card.

Maybe something like your name, credentials and title on one side and then on the other side lines to write the date and time of the next appointment.

or, for people you are solliciting, on the flip side it could be something like "good for a free fitness assessment."

something to that effect.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2007)

LOL maybe Rob can set up a training certification program ... you'd be an IM certified trainer.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2007)

Like I said, it couldnt hurt.  If its not a cheesy or common line and it doesnt crowd the text, why not?

Another idea would be something IN another language, but I dont know any other language.

If you guys dont like lines, what about pics on the card?  Most of the trainers around here have their physiques on cards.  Some look pretty shitty, some are from shows, but some look interesting.  This big black guy that I know thats a trainer, hes always doing athletism kind of workouts and on the card, he looks like hes doing a balance + core + resistance movement.  No one else has that.


----------



## Yanick (May 22, 2007)

I agree with the guys above, all that sounds too gimmicky to me. Instead being like the 'other' guys, you should set yourself apart as a serious trainer who doesn't need fancy slogans, pictures or what not. Let your knowledge and your clients' progress speak for themselves, word of mouth and your own communication skills will take care of the rest.


----------

